# Good thing you could never pull the wool over our heads



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnfPrQsF6Ik&playnext_from=TL&videos=9xQMA2fzTCw&feature=grec_index

It somehow is so much worse than when Jay Leno does it.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

LMAO We are in BIG trouble and those are the adults!

Here's the next generation #-o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj3iNxZ8Dww


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> LMAO We are in BIG trouble and those are the adults!
> 
> Here's the next generation #-o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj3iNxZ8Dww


 
I like her! I would vote for her to be our next president in a heartbeat. Hell can’t do any worse


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL!
That's just sad...and kinda scary.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Those were just too painful to watch . I had to stop halfway through both of them .


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Those were just too painful to watch . I had to stop halfway through both of them .


 
OMG! So did I. Just could'nt bear it any longer. Not only painful but embarassing. #-o


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnfPrQsF6Ik&playnext_from=TL&videos=9xQMA2fzTCw&feature=grec_index
> 
> It somehow is so much worse than when Jay Leno does it.



Come on cut these people a little slack. It's hard to think on your feet with Jay Leno and a TV camera in your face? 

How many here knew the answers to ALL the questions?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

pitiful, simply pitiful.

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Do this sort of questioning in any number of European countries. Results will be similar.

No need to feel embarrassed in the US!!!!

The only thing I found niggling was the fact that the US never seemed to know where tiny Switzerland was. Most seemed to think it was a "Department" in France, or part of Germany.

But then ask people over here what the capital of the US is? The answers would shock you!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Do this sort of questioning in any number of European countries. Results will be similar.
> 
> No need to feel embarrassed in the US!!!!
> 
> ...


Not only do I know where Switzerland is, but I've been there. I remember walking out of my hotel, the first morning I was there and thinking: "I've stepped into a postcard." We were in Interlocken (sp?). 

DFrost


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

That was truly awesome!!!! LMAO

On the other side of the coin though, when I was in Cody Wyoming years and years ago, I was accosted on the street and invited to go and do a wee talk on Scotland for the kids at the local primary school....their knowledge was seriously impressive, so much so I didn't have such an easy time of it lol!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Interlaken! My girlfriend (I've know her since she was 5 years' old) goes every year to Interlaken. Beautiful place, about an hour from us.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that IS embarrassing! these ppl obviously get out at least a little bit--maybe they should stay home and have only one TV channel, like CNN.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

...and these folks are breeding. God bless the United States of clueless imbeciles


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> that IS embarrassing! these ppl obviously get out at least a little bit--maybe they should stay home and have only one TV channel, like CNN.



The baby boomers were the most intelligent generation (IMHO)
and we've been going down hill ever since. Someone who graduated from High School 1965-1970 is probably more intelligent and well educated then the College Grads of today.
They know every move of every reality TV "star" but can't find Switzerland on a map :-(


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The requirements for graduation in the public high schools has been lowered and we still have a 60% drop out rate.
We need to go back to beating our kids. :-k........."ALMOST" joking!


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> The requirements for graduation in the public high schools has been lowered and we still have a 60% drop out rate.
> We need to go back to beating our kids. :-k........."ALMOST" joking!


Flippin works down here, we also don't give free rides to jocks. Hell most of our athletes are the highest scoring students. my friend that ran track is now studying bio chemistry.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The baby boomers were the most intelligent generation (IMHO)
> and we've been going down hill ever since. Someone who graduated from High School 1965-1970 is probably more intelligent and well educated then the College Grads of today.
> 
> 
> Well, thank ya very much (I fall in that boomer generation) \\/. But really, our govt philosophy is "no child left behind" so that in turn means to compromise the advancement of the more intelligent for the sake of those that dont or wont get it and in most case, never will. Sad we have lowered our standards in so many areas, education being foremost.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Do this sort of questioning in any number of European countries. Results will be similar.
> 
> No need to feel embarrassed in the US!!!!
> 
> ...


Uh, "niggling"? You cant say that over here ya know! [-X:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

"Were we in the Vietnam War?"

She really asked that question? :sad: Wow


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

If only the baby boomers would have raised their kids right, ran the country right, they helped in spending SS, and will soon deplete SS, wasn't Bill Clinton a baby boomer  It went down hill starting with the baby boomers!
Baby boomers brought hippies too


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> If only the baby boomers would have raised their kids right, ran the country right, they helped in spending SS, and will soon deplete SS, wasn't Bill Clinton a baby boomer  It went down hill starting with the baby boomers!


You can pick any generation of people or any tag name for them..they weren't responsible for how things turned out as a group, it was the minority of people in power at any given time.

The masses have never really influenced much ever..have they ??


----------

